# Writing from Ghana



## QueenAma (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello lovely members, I am a female writing from Ghana. Here to have more knowledge and experience with the life worth living. I just females are allowed to join the fraternity. Thank you.

 Happy New Week.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 11, 2016)

As a general rule, the Fraternity of Freemasonry does not admit female membership.

The Order of the Eastern Star is a Masonic group that does allow both men and women to join together.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mainstream Freemasonry is a fraternity, men only. However, as Bro. Stewart states, there is a part of the Masonic family called The Eastern Star that women may join.


----------

